# Beginner's Bow: First Recurve



## Dude620 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm new to archery and was thinking about buying a bow. After some research I've decided to start learning recurve. I plan to do target shooting, kind of like Olympic shooting. 

Can anyone here suggest a nice relatively cheap recurve bow for a beginner? I'm 5'9" if that helps.

I'm currently thinking about the Samick Sage Takedown since I've heard its a good bang for my buck and it's within my price range. However I'm also considering getting the "Cartel Fantom 25" Recurve Riser" with "Win & Win/SF Axiom Plus Recurve Limbs" due to some suggestions I've received. 

Should I buy a Samick Sage to start out since it would be cheaper and everything for the bow is basically included (I think, I might very well be wrong), or should I buy the Riser and the Limbs?

I've read Viper1's post for First Recurve Bow (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1588147), but my budget is just over $200 for the bow.

Any advice on what I should get? Or even any other suggestions would be great!

Below are the links to what I've been looking at:

Samick Sage: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/samick-sage-takedown-recurve-bow.html
Cartel Fantom: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-fantom-25-recurve-riser.html
Axiom Plus: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/win-win-sf-axiom-plus-recurve-limbs-27800.html

I appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I would go the Cartel & Axiom over the Samick its ILF fitting so you can up grade limbs latter.
ORwhat you should do is go s/hand for that money


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

My first choice would be the Fantom at $120 and the Axiom limbs at $80. My second choice would be the SF Prostyle with Samick Polaris limbs for $124 complete including dacron string. I have both the Prostyle and Sage and the Prostyle is much better for target shooting. I'm thinking of getting the Fantom and Axiom, but haven't decided if it's worth it at my ability. I would recommend about 24# limbs and Carbon Impact Super Club 15/25 arrows or Easton Platinum Plus 1616.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Dude620 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to archery and was thinking about buying a bow. After some research I've decided to start learning recurve. I plan to do target shooting, kind of like Olympic shooting.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't buy the Samick Sage even though it's a fine bow because it's not suitable for target shooting because you can't switch out the limbs to select the correct bow length and draw weight. Because you have a low budget, you should probably be buying used and then upgrading -- if you can find good used equipment you can flip it when you upgrade in a couple of years, effectively getting free use of your bow.


----------



## Dude620 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys! I'll most probably go with the Cartel and the Axiom than!

I'm also looking for used equips but not much luck, going to keep looking haha.

Thanks for all the tips and suggestions!


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

If you can s/hand with the limbs as it wount take long to out grow them ( in poundge) & can soon up grade even if you do a WTB


----------



## Dude620 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea, I'm trying to find some on Ebay actually. Can anyone explain what "14 strand D97 string" is? Viper1 suggested it in his first recurve bow post. Being the complete beginning, I don't really know what that means...


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

A 14 strand D97 string is a "standard issue" string that is apt for your purposes. D97 is a common low-stretch string material and the construction of the string is 14 strands twisted together. 

Many other string materials out there, and many strand counts for differing purposes. 

14 strand D97 is a generic, safe, and effective string to get you going until you get up to speed and decide to use something else. 

Just check that the bow you get is "fast-flight" capable ... most modern bows are. Some new bows and many older bows are not reinforced on the tips for low-stretch ("fast-flight") strings, and use a Dacron string, such as B50, instead.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Dude620. Going with the Cartel Fantom riser is a good choice. It is what I shoot with, and from what I've read the Axiom limbs are a good value for the $$. When I went to Lancaster Archery to get my rig, I wanted the Axioms as well, but they were out of stock. So I took the last set of T-Rex limbs in the showroom. I was outfitted with a 14 strand Dynaflight string, and everything is working great. Get an elevated rest and a plunger, and some decent low cost aluminum or carbon arrows and you'll be good to go. Larry T.


----------



## Dude620 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thin Man said:


> A 14 strand D97 string is a "standard issue" string that is apt for your purposes. D97 is a common low-stretch string material and the construction of the string is 14 strands twisted together.
> 
> Many other string materials out there, and many strand counts for differing purposes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I tried finding out if the Axiom Plus limbs are as you say "fast-flight" capable, but I couldn't find anything out =/

O and, I'm guessing Dynaflight 97 is just constructed with 14 strands. Or do I have to do something to make it 14 strands?


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Dude620, Axiom Limbs can use D97 and are fast flight capable. Regards
Norman


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

You don't have to do anything once you get the string. If you get a "14 strand" string, it is already constructed with the 14 strands and is twisted up a bit. You will do some further twisting to adjust for the brace height your bow requires. More twisting will shorten the string and raise the brace height (lengthen the distance from the valley of the grip to the string) ... less twists will lengthen the string and lower the brace height (shorten the distance from the valley of the grip to the string).

So once you get your string and put it onto the bow, you measure it with a bow square (get one!) from the string to the valley of the grip. If the bow requires, for instance, an 8" brace height, the bow square will tell you where the string is currently set. If you see that the string is at a 7" brace height, then you will need to unbrace the string and put more twists into it to shorten it and make the brace height taller to get to the 8" you need. 

It's easy and simple math. Get a bow square to keep it no-brainer. The bow square will also allow you to place your string nock at a specific and repeatable spot and aid in experimenting with this placement. On an ILF bow with adjustable tiller, two bow squares come in handy for making tiller adjustments. These bow squares are required tools-of-the-trade ... the measuring rulers for exacting setup.


----------



## Dude620 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thin Man said:


> You don't have to do anything once you get the string. If you get a "14 strand" string, it is already constructed with the 14 strands and is twisted up a bit. You will do some further twisting to adjust for the brace height your bow requires. More twisting will shorten the string and raise the brace height (lengthen the distance from the valley of the grip to the string) ... less twists will lengthen the string and lower the brace height (shorten the distance from the valley of the grip to the string).
> 
> So once you get your string and put it onto the bow, you measure it with a bow square (get one!) from the string to the valley of the grip. If the bow requires, for instance, an 8" brace height, the bow square will tell you where the string is currently set. If you see that the string is at a 7" brace height, then you will need to unbrace the string and put more twists into it to shorten it and make the brace height taller to get to the 8" you need.
> 
> It's easy and simple math. Get a bow square to keep it no-brainer. The bow square will also allow you to place your string nock at a specific and repeatable spot and aid in experimenting with this placement. On an ILF bow with adjustable tiller, two bow squares come in handy for making tiller adjustments. These bow squares are required tools-of-the-trade ... the measuring rulers for exacting setup.


Hey Thin Man, Thanks for the explanation! The Dynaflight 97 I'm getting from lancaster doesn't say how many strands that's why I asked haha. I'll be sure to get the bow square as well! I appreciate all the info you gave me!



Norman2 said:


> Hi Dude620, Axiom Limbs can use D97 and are fast flight capable. Regards
> Norman


Hey Norman2, Thanks for that info! I couldn't seem to find it out on my own =/


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Dude620 said:


> Hey Thin Man, Thanks for the explanation! The Dynaflight 97 I'm getting from lancaster *doesn't say how many strands* that's why I asked haha. I'll be sure to get the bow square as well! I appreciate all the info you gave me!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Norman2, Thanks for that info! I couldn't seem to find it out on my own =/


You specify the number of strands when you order. For example, I think D97 would be 14, 16, or 18 strands.


----------



## Dude620 (Mar 27, 2013)

Seattlepop said:


> You specify the number of strands when you order. For example, I think D97 would be 14, 16, or 18 strands.


O man I was looking at the string material to make your own bowstring. No wonder it didn't let me choose the strand count haha.


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

PSE Heritage.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Marshall Law said:


> PSE Heritage.


Tell us why you like it and why it would be a good choice for the OP.


----------

